# OMG Sex Robots



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

WTF? What next? They say by 2015 they might replace prostitutes. There are 4 available for purchase right now. They even have a SKANK mode and the manufactures pitch is "always turned on and ready to go".

If a married guy buys one is it considered cheating?](*,):-k:smile:


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

If a married guy buys one is it considered cheating? said:


> (*,):-k:smile:


no, it's considered sue aside [-X


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lol...............


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee this is a perfect thread because last night I watched this very odd show on TV called "My Crazy Obsession". This episode was about a British couple who have the largest collection of (life sized, silicon) "sex dolls" in the world, in fact more than 200 of them in their little house in the British countryside. The wife is just as involved in her husband's "hobby" as he is. 

They do have one that has an internal heating system so she feels even MORE life like.

Okay as creepy as that sounds, and trust me, my skin was crawling watching these two baby talk to their dolls and giving one of their "dolls" a sponge bath, that's wasn't even the biggest ick factor..for me the toss my cookies moment came when it was revealed they like to buy their dolls... USED.
:-&:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Lee this is a perfect thread because last night I watched this very odd show on TV called "My Crazy Obsession". This episode was about a British couple who have the largest collection of (life sized, silicon) "sex dolls" in the world, in fact more than 200 of them in their little house in the British countryside. The wife is just as involved in her husband's "hobby" as he is.
> 
> They do have one that has an internal heating system so she feels even MORE life like.
> 
> ...


Hey Susan - There's some sick ass MOFO's in this world!#-o:lol:

At least it wasn't on Nickelodeon channel!:grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

hey susan, sometimes people like partners that are more experienced 

the obsession show is weird...I saw one chick that couldnt stop eating the stuffing out of her old couch...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Susan, when you say 'British', do you mean English ? :wink:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you have to hold them and talk after? [-o<


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Do you have to hold them and talk after? [-o<



That's the beauty of the whole deal ___ just toss them back in the closet.:-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hope they are fire proofed if you feel the need for a smoke after.
I'm gonna go puke now!! :-&


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I think Susan deserves a month and a half's ban for that share..... And Lee, a week.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Hope they are fire proofed if you feel the need for a smoke after.
> I'm gonna go puke now!! :-&


I almost dumped my rum and Coke after reading that comment. I don't do that often\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I think Susan deserves a month and a half's ban for that share..... And Lee, a week.


If they make a KELLY KELLY robot I might not mind taking a week off. I'm a sick bastard!#-o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

No way I'm gonna ask what a Kelly is. Can't you get back to **** or something....this thread's givin' me the willies!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> No way I'm gonna ask what a Kelly is. Can't you get back to **** or something....this thread's givin' me the willies!


I refer you to the WWE thread.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I refer you to the WWE thread.


 
Better be good !!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> No way I'm gonna ask what a Kelly is. Can't you get back to **** or something....this thread's givin' me the willies!


apparently Kelly Kelly is one of Lee's obsessions...

how about pigtails Lee, you like those?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> apparently Kelly Kelly is one of Lee's obsessions...
> 
> how about pigtails Lee, you like those?



Stop it, you're killing a old man!!:-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

On facebook, there was some girls talking about making a pinup dogsport girl calendar.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> On facebook, there was some girls talking about making a pinup dogsport girl calendar.


I wouldn't touch that with any response. All the ladies here are beautiful, at least on the inside.:smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> On facebook, there was some girls talking about making a pinup dogsport girl calendar.


Joby, Lee is sick (recovering), and he is on drugs. What's your excuse ??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Joby, Lee is sick (recovering), and he is on drugs. What's your excuse ??


huh..

it is true, an idea started by women.. I didn't even offer to do the photoshoots or anything...i stayed out of it...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Mods lock this one up quickly.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Lee this is a perfect thread because last night I watched this very odd show on TV called "My Crazy Obsession". This episode was about a British couple who have the largest collection of (life sized, silicon) "sex dolls" in the world, in fact more than 200 of them in their little house in the British countryside. The wife is just as involved in her husband's "hobby" as he is.
> 
> They do have one that has an internal heating system so she feels even MORE life like.
> 
> ...


Funny you would watch that sick shit if you really didn't like it. I don't think you would have. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nevermind. I just consider the source, remember he has a gigantic chip on his shoulder, coupled with severe reading comprehension difficulties, and let it ride.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha well... I dunno, I saw one episode that involved ripping ones hair out and eating the follicle. I found it repulsive enough to turn it off. How does one develop this obsession anyway? Were these people not properly supervised as children that they could hide away in a corner licking comet, eating tape, drinking nail polish, etc. only for it to develop into some sort of obsession.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Nevermind. I just consider the source, remember he has a gigantic chip on his shoulder, coupled with severe reading comprehension difficulties, and let it ride.


I re-read it Susan. Looks like you watched the whole thing. God damnit! I don't really care as long as your not fantasizing about me or Chris M. :grin:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tehe, well Susan???


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

HERE WE GO!!!!\\/

Let the Friday night party begin!\\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee & Peter: I seen nothing of substance for me to respond to. Let it go, it's not worth it.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

OK Susan, I got your back. Let's change topics for a bit. I'm not into video games but I have always wondered if there are any porn video games. You know like choose your character(s), positions, speed, etc. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What, no SMACK DOWN!:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> OK Susan, I got your back. Let's change topics for a bit. I'm not into video games but I have always wondered if there are any porn video games. You know like choose your character(s), positions, speed, etc. :twisted:


We could make a fortune with that game!:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> We could make a fortune with that game!:lol:


Ha ha no kidding, think of all those nerds that play video games with nothing but time on their hands and huge tubs of lotion next to their chairs. They'll never leave the house!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Lee & Peter: I seen nothing of substance for me to respond to. Let it go, it's not worth it.



You used to be cool, what the hell happened.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> You used to be cool, what the hell happened.


Peter, it's not cool to torture dumb animals, no challenge, no sport.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha no kidding, think of all those nerds that play video games with nothing but time on their hands and huge tubs of lotion next to their chairs. They'll never leave the house!



Look at it this way--------We would be doing the world a favor by keeping them occupied!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

You torture smart animals? oh they call that schutshund training.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> You torture smart animals? oh they call that schutshund training.


 
Hey...Pete!!! I was going to post something but I figured you should just review your vids !!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Least I dont have to stretch my dogs neck before training to get all the different collars to fit on, just so I can 'train' my dog to do smart shit like run really fast at nothing when I say so, drop a random down somewhere along the way just for extra giggles. 

Seriously WTF is that and why is it good??


The send away is almost, I said almost, as smart as FST, and equally as practical...lol.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Least I dont have to stretch my dogs neck before training to get all the different collars to fit on, just so I can 'train' my dog to do smart shit like run really fast at nothing when I say so, drop a random down somewhere along the way just for extra giggles.
> 
> Seriously WTF is that and why is it good??
> 
> ...


 
Dude I think maybe you been stretching your neck a little too much.... O


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> The send away is almost, I said almost, as smart as FST, and equally as practical...lol.


Great. Best thing I've heard all day. :-#


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude I think maybe you been stretching your neck a little too much.... O



Aw come on Doug, you wanna talk about my dog.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Aw come on Doug, you wanna talk about my dog.


Not really... but to clear the air because I know it may be a sensitive issue.. I like your dog I have said that several times to you.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyways this thread about peoples having sex with robots, lets keep dog training out of it before the mods jump someone for irrelevant banter.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Anyways this thread about having sex with robots, keep dogs out of it before the mods jump someone for irrelevant banter.


robotic sex sometimes comes later in marriage...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats funny


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Funny you would watch that sick shit if you really didn't like it. I don't think you would have. LOL


I can't help but watch those shows. It's like a terrible car accident ...horrific yet somehow, I can't look away. Plus, it makes me feel more normal. :twisted:


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

On that screwed up obsession show what about the wife who couldnt stop eating her dead husbands ashes now thats screwy.

Finger lickin good!!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

You want a train wreck turn on jersey shore. Turned on the tv one afternoon and it was on. I was so horrified I couldn't flip the channel for a good half hour...through the commercials my eyes were still  and then it'd come back on and start all over. What a nightmare! ](*,)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I see the list is growing...Susan. Brad, Jackie.....any other volunteers.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

brad robert said:


> On that screwed up obsession show what about the wife who couldnt stop eating her dead husbands ashes now thats screwy.
> 
> Finger lickin good!!


oh ewwww!!! 

In the episode I watched, the other segment was about a woman who is completely obsessed with the 1950s. 24/7 she dresses in clothes made in the 1950's (even her undergarments and nylons), hairstyle, mannerisms, has a car from the 50s & all her home furnishings are from the 50s (including her TV)!


----------

